# ICW and sailing



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I was reading some old messages about the ICW. How much of it does one motor and how much does one sail? Specificly from Chesapeke to the Keyes.
Also what kind of weather can be expected in late January for the trip?
thanks Paul


----------



## trampsailor (Jan 8, 2002)

you can expect to freeze most of the way, and motor 85% of the time


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

Paul, the entire 1500 NM length (from the top end of the Bay) will be ruled by frontal wx systems, meaning several days of less harsh conditions and then several days when you''ll need to tuck in, keep the heat up, and tell yourself you''re having an adventure. Making miles is difficult because of the short days, so it can be a long trek in days/weeks/months. While it''s almost all motoring (with exceptions in large bodies of water, conditions and wind direction permitting), the frontal pattern may give you a shot at lots of sailing if you can stand the temps and precip when the winds are out of the north, so perhaps you''ll have more sailing (and be colder) than most of us have experienced.

I''d encourage you to have an abundant, reliable source of heat (vented to the outside), good protection in the cockpit if you''re a sailboat, and unquestionable ground tackle. Oh, and with lots of motoring you''ll have lots of amps, so perhaps some good videos, too. <g>

Jack


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Jack, 
plans have changed- now I am planning to leave mid March and finish in the Daytona area. Although I have ordered some cruising guides, I still wonder how much sailing can be done vs motoring and how much is in open water vs rivers and chanels. Time is a secondary issue, but my son will have a week to help. We will try to cover as many miles as possible when together . Annapolis to Daytona seems to be about 700 miles.
Any words of wisdom would be greatly appreciated!
Happy New Year!
Paul


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Paul,

You will have a sail as far as Norfolk, From there on, I motor most of the way with, depending on the wind, an occasional sail up for motor sailing. There are a few times you could sail if you really wanted to, but for the most part, it''s motoring. (I assume you''re under 65'' tall and of reasonable draft.)

Going offshore in March could be pretty uncomfortable but possible from time to time.

If time is not an issue and you have never made the trip, the ICW offers a lot of interesting areas and stops.

If you do go offshore, you''ll be coming in at either the St. Johns River or St. Augustine.
Check St. Augustine before deciding to enter there. They are dredging now and may be done by then, but it''s still not an all weather option. St. Johns is.

Good luck,
Norm


----------



## halyardz (Sep 2, 2000)

I am planning a similar trip for April 03. The boat is a Tartan 33 with 4''8-10" draft cruise loaded. Is the weather any better in April? With a 53'' vertical clearance I have to go outside to Delaware Bay. One chap said it would take about 5 weeks from NYC area to Miami. That sound right? Jim


----------



## slipacre (May 16, 2002)

Check out this site www.worldclimate.com it will give avg highs and lows for various points on the route. But remember that the water stays cold up north and that will make thins a bit colder
todd


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Halyards,
good morning. I have been watching the weather and checking history on NOAA''s site. we are going to sail the Chesapeake bay, then motor the ICW to Moorhead city at which time, weather permitting will go offshore 5-10 miles and head down the coast. Its into the wind some of the time, but otherwise there is a W or NW wind. I draw 6'' and sense we can make better time to FL. We have a week, so this seems to be the best option. If the WX is no good, well, it will wait till April.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Jim...5 weeks is about right assuming you are going up the Delaware and down the Chesapeake. Figure 2 weeks from NY-Norfolk and 3 to Miami from there if you "push".
If you need to save time consider going coastal from Cape May to Norfolk with perhaps a stop in Ocean City(on a good forcast!) as that can save you a bunch of time. Best...GB


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi there - new member here and beginner sailor (is that how you refer to a female sailor?). I have been on several short trips down ICW (New Bern to Myrtle Beach) with a friend and gained some valuable "hands on experience". Sailing is a passion for me and I just can''t seem to get enough of it. Single now so I have the time to invest. Currently taking the Basics of Sailing and enrolled for Advance Sailing in 4 weeks. 

Last trip in November to Myrtle Beach - brutally cold, all motoring but absolutely wonderful!

If you want to share stories, advice or just converse, please send me an email. I would welcome an opportunity to meet new friends and possibly crew a boat for experience. 

4 hours to the NC coast for me!

Hut


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Hut,
my email is [email protected] I would like to hear about your experiances going down the ICW. My son and I plan give the offshore route a shot. we hope to head out in Moorhead city I guess.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Oct. headed out from New Bern & made it as far as Wrightsville Beach. Brutally cold weather but clear. Only motoring down ICW. Weather short of a nor-easter hit Wrightsville soon as docked. Next leg of journey made it south of Myrtle Beach. Weather again extremely cold but clear. This hop was absolutely beautiful. Other times we just short hops say from New Bern to Bodford. I found all trips fun with good experience. Remember that I am new to all this sailing. Contact me at email [email protected] for further conversation & tell me something about yourself & sailing experience & where you are from.


----------

